# Custom Acrylic enclosure!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

After a trip to J & L, I walked out with a new gecko! A Pictus Gecko (photo's will be in the gallery section) that was bigger than I thought he'd be. My partner spent a bit of time yesterday putting together his new enclosure. Black sides, back, bottom so he can feel more secure, clear top and gravity door so i can stare


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

just out of curiosity, what did you use to fasten the pieces together?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> just out of curiosity, what did you use to fasten the pieces together?


Methylene Chloride in a well ventilated area! It bonds the pieces of acrylic together great if they're a solid cut


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Grete_J said:


> Methylene Chloride in a well ventilated area! It bonds the pieces of acrylic together great if they're a solid cut


where can you get methylene chloride? for my acrylic tank i just used abs glue which seemed to work awesome


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Industrial plastic if they are still out in Langley or any plastic shop. You will also need a need applicator.

Mmmm ABS glue for acrylic, never tried that but it does bond to a lot of things.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Industrial plastic if they are still out in Langley or any plastic shop. You will also need a need applicator.
> 
> Mmmm ABS glue for acrylic, never tried that but it does bond to a lot of things.


i made this :










using abs glue cured for 12 hours and silicone for a final seal

so far it has been holding quite well and hasnt leaked a drop yet other than the spray from the airstone bubbles surfacing because i haven't had a chance to cut the lid for it yet

all i used to apply the glue was a syringe with a 24 gauge tip on it


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I live in van and want to build a top for a 55 galon but cant find anywere to get plexi glass or something. any thought on a good product or a place to go and purchase may be if you have a ball park price would be great to


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Larry, you can try Associated Plastics on Franklin Street, but they're pricey, even for offcuts. IPP in Richmond would be the best place for cheap offcuts, and the hardware


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Plastic world in surrey will also have lots for you to choose from. IPP has 3 different shops I belive, so you can search them.

Homedepot also carry very thin sheets of plexi... may or may not be thick enough for your use (or your going to have to glue a few ribs in it).

Plastic/plexi hindges are fun to work with .. makes for an need fit/finish


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> i made this :
> 
> using abs glue cured for 12 hours and silicone for a final seal
> 
> ...


Wasn't this already posted in a thread you created regarding your DIY project?

I use methylene chloride because that's what the plastics fabrication shops use, suggest and back up. Because a friend of mine works at a fabrication company, I've learned ALOT about what to use/not use with regards to compromising the integrity of plastics and their composition . As much as it may seem more time consuming than using ABS glue, it's specific to acrylic and with the proper cut, silicone isn't needed to ensure that all seams are sealed.

But again... we've done displays such as


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice work GreteJ, Now only If I could build these for shrimp tanks....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Very nice work GreteJ, Now only If I could build these for shrimp tanks....


Thanks Chris.... what size shrimp tank? We can give it a go!


----------

